# Runtime.getRunetime().exec("net view"); .



## RawBit (5. Apr 2006)

ich möchte für ein prog. "net view"-Daten (cmd.exe) in ein array schreiben und zwar so, dass nur noch da steht

//USER1
//USER2
//USER3
...
und das in ein string-array


```
String[] net_view_data = new String[] {"//USER1", "//USER2", "//USER3"};
```

weiß jemand wie man das macht?

hab schon ein problem beim auffrufen von net view mit Runtime.gerRuntime().exec("net view");

wenn ich das in der konsole ausgebe kommen da keine netzwerknamen....


----------



## The_S (5. Apr 2006)

Äh hä??? Du verwirrst mich ...

Ein String Array:


```
String[] blup = {"eins", "zwei", "drei"};
```

Ein Programm ausführen


```
Runtime.getRuntime().exec("cmd /c net view.exe parameter");
```

Oder was willste jetzt genau?


----------



## flanker (5. Apr 2006)

```
Process p = Runtime.gerRuntime().exec("net view");
OutputStream os = p.getOutputStream();
// "os" auswerten.
```


----------



## RawBit (5. Apr 2006)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Äh hä??? Du verwirrst mich ...
> 
> Ein String Array:
> 
> ...



ich will das Runtime.getRuntime("net view"); die daten einließt und einzeln in ein string array schreibt


----------



## The_S (5. Apr 2006)

Na dann schau dir den Post von flanker an


----------



## RawBit (5. Apr 2006)

aber ich brauhe keinen outputstrem, neden servernamen in ein strng array speichern!


----------



## The_S (5. Apr 2006)

Der OutputStream liest die Ausgabe von deinem Programm net view  :roll:


----------



## RawBit (5. Apr 2006)

aber:

Process p = Runtime.getRuntime().exec("net view");
    OutputStream os = p.getOutputStream();
    System.out.println("Netzwerknamen:\n");
    System.out.println(""+os);

funktioniert nicht


----------



## The_S (6. Apr 2006)

naja, du musst den OutputStream ja auch zuerst lesen (bzw. eigentlich schreiben  :autsch: ) und kannst ihn nicht einfach ausgeben   .


----------

